# Interference by others



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Had a call to do a rush job this week small entry 10x10 on a church that wanted it done asap for a open house this weekend . Took a look at it Monday it was taped and coated with a lot of over-sanding already, so I gave a price went over there Tue. coated Wednesday morning skimmed , ran angles and bead again put some fans on it told the pastor i would be back in the afternoon to sand so he could prime and paint & trim out before the weekend . That was the plan with time to spare , except went back yesterday afternoon and someone that was tuning the piano decided he couldn't concentrate with the fans running on the opposite end of the church so he unplugged them , apparently right after I left , needless to say when I came back it was still wet in areas , I told him very politely but to the point that the work needed to be finished and I did not have time to keep running back there , I plugged the fans back in left for a while then came back and did my thing , I think it was so irritating that someone would come in and think that they can do what they want causing me time that could have been spent elsewhere , If he thought the fans were loud I wonder what he thought when I fired up the porter cable , just had to keep the dust down you know at least it drowned out the piano . Don't you just love it when people come in an alter things for you ???


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Put a whoppee cushion on the piano bench.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Just got off the phone with a HO, job was 60 miles distant. 14 sheet bathroom. My guy did it in two trips. Yesterday the builder called to say he shorted it a coat. This on the heels of another complaint on his finished product elsewhere. Had already had the diplomatic "better tighten your work up" speech. Well, after the builder's call yesterday, I nearly lost it. Sent taper back with explicit instructions, gets there and the HO calls me on his phone to say how fabulous it looked, that she was sorry that she'd told the builder(in error), that it needed more work. Now I'm an a-hole for getting pissed and not inspecting the final product myself (since it was 60 miles away).

And yeah, really chaps me when some moron unplugs our "noisy" fans or heaters. One Ho/builder unplugged my heat last winter and froze a fill coat ( another distant job) resulted in a wasted day, scraped out all the taper joints, then ran 3 boxes short. Argggggh!


----------

